# adc0804 par tensiones negativas y positivas



## samtel (Nov 26, 2006)

Hola, para inciarme un poco ms en algunos CI i sensores, estava pensando en hacer un termometro digital (como muchos que he visto por aqui), pero despues de buscar po el foro no he encontrado la respuesta a mi pregunta.

El lm35 a temperaturas negativas da tensiones negativas, estas tensiones se las puedo entregar a un adc0804? si es asi como iria, conectar al V(in+) la massa, i al V(in-) La tension del lm35? 

Esto me trae otro conflicto, ya que si luego al pasar a grados positivos el adc0804 me dara otra vez el codigo vinario de 0 a 1111... correcto ya que el positivo entrara por la entrada negativa i la massa por el positivo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## naly (Nov 27, 2006)

Hola 

mira, yo tambien ando trabajando un poco con el  lm35, pero a tu respuesta para entrar al ADC ocupariamos amplificarlo antes, con un operacional como el lm358 estaria bien, porque la salida esta muy baja, es decir esta en mV, y ocupariamos amplificarla.


----------



## samtel (Nov 27, 2006)

Supongo que si que tendria que amplificar la senyal del lm35, aunque esto no es problema, el problema que tengo es que quiero que tambien salgan las temperaturas negativas i solo se me courren 2 cosas, poner el adc entre positivo i una tension negativa (que no fuera massa), pero con esto en un display de 7 seg, cuando estuviese a -10 grados me marcaria 0 y tendria que montarmelo para hacer el decodificador yo. (es un palo)

I la otra manera es colocando para las temperaturas negativas otro adc. 

Pero olvidando que es un termometro, como contemplariais el voltage negativo de cualquier circuito para passarlo a binario?


----------



## Aristides (Nov 27, 2006)

En este libro encontrarás ejemplos de como conectar el LM34, que la única diferencia con el LM35 es que está graduado en Fahrenheit en lugar de Centígrados:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/ICSpanish.pdf


----------



## samtel (Nov 27, 2006)

Muchas gracias, con este si que podria llegar a medir temperaturas negativas sin tener que usa fuente de tension negativa.

Ahora el unico problema que veo, es que el 0 binario me representara el - 15 grados, i para mostrar esto en 7 segmentos tendre que hacerlo mediante and´s or´s i not´s. Teneis alguna idea para no recurrir a esto?

Si no me pondre manos a la obra. Gracias


----------



## Aristides (Nov 27, 2006)

Yo particularmente utilizo la línea de microcontroladores, BASIC Stamps, que permiten trabajar con valores negativos, por ejemplo este es un código fuente (entre #), que hace que el micro envíe a la PC por el puerto COM, el valor de la variable (x = -65), en todos los formatos posibles.


##############################
Using the fixed-width version of the formatters in the Signed/Unsigned code above, may result in the following code:

x       VAR     Word

Init:
  x = -65

Main:
  DEBUG "Signed:   ", SDEC5 x, "  ", ISHEX4 x, "  ", ISBIN16 x, CR
  DEBUG "Unsigned: ", DEC5 x, "  ", IHEX4 x, "  ", IBIN16 x
  END

and displays:

Signed: -00065 -$0041 -%0000000001000001
Unsigned: 65471 $FFBF %1111111110111111 
################################

Tomado del Help del editor:

http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/software/software_basic_stamp.asp


----------



## samtel (Nov 27, 2006)

No esta mal, pero ahora no pondre a aprenderme los comandos de estos microcontroladores para hacer un termometro, y a mas relizar el programador...

Si aun me digeras con PICs, que ya los he tocado un poquito, aunque me gustaria encontrar un programa para programar en C los PICs, que en ensamblador se me hace pesado y no tengo tanto tiempo.


----------

